
Neural-Network Audio Synthesizer (1993) - luu
http://www.warthman.com/box1a.htm
======
ris
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neural+synthesi...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=neural+synthesis)

yields some examples for anyone curious to hear the results.

